

Call My Red Phone - A simple cheap business line with flexible options - kdaigle
http://www.callmyredphone.com

======
cmatthias
I'm assuming you're using Twilio for this (if not, please correct me). How can
you charge 2c a minute when it costs more than this from Twilio if the user is
doing forwarding? Do you just hope that the monthly charge makes up for the
deficit?

~~~
kdaigle
Yes, we use Twilio.

Our goal to start is to see how people are using the application in terms of
minutes and call styles. After that, we'll probably tweak the plans to allow
plans to have minutes built in. We figure most customers won't use the lines
heavily as a main point of contact (like a Startup who uses us as a contact us
line). This way we can build minutes into the plans and still turn a profit.

------
kdaigle
And, for what its worth, we launched toll-free phone numbers this morning.

